# Joyetech eVic Primo 200w



## Nailedit77 (19/1/17)

Requires 2 High Drain 18650 Batteries (Not Included)
Maximum Wattage Output: 200w
Temperature Control (Ni200, Ti, SS, TCR)
Preheat Function
Smart Mode
Equalizing Charge System
Minimum Firing Resistance: 0.1 ohm (VW), 0.05 ohm (TC)
Many Safety Features
Power Bank for Reverse Charge
Accommodates up to 25mm Diameter Atomizers
Spring Loaded 510 Connection
Firmware Upgradeable

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Sideshow (19/1/17)

Sickboy77 said:


> Requires 2 High Drain 18650 Batteries (Not Included)
> Maximum Wattage Output: 200w
> Temperature Control (Ni200, Ti, SS, TCR)
> Preheat Function
> ...




I'm a fan, my little eVic VTC Mini is still going strong; great little mod. The only gripe I've ever had, was the single 18650 which drains incredibly fast. This looks like its big boet has come out to set the record straight. Any idea on price point?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## therazia (19/1/17)

This will be my new daily driver for sure. I love my RX's but I started with the Evic VTC Mini as have been waiting a long time for this badboy to come out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (19/1/17)

Yeah new eVic. 

I can't believe my eVic still works perfectly. 

So Joytech is one of the few brands that is not on my shit list.




Sent from my HUAWEI Y221-U22 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## RawRam_cpt (6/2/17)

This will be instant buy for me too!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (7/2/17)

I like the screen and the big fire button


----------



## RawRam_cpt (2/3/17)

So apparently the first release had issues with the 510, but they've now updated it! Hope our local vendors get the updated version.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (2/3/17)

Oh sigh...joyetech and there famous 510 issues


----------



## Vape0206 (16/3/17)

Does any vendors have stock of this mod?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stosta (16/3/17)

Vape0206 said:


> Does any vendors have stock of this mod?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They wont be able to reply to you directly on this thread, but Im sure Ive seen them somewhere. Will check when Im back at the PC.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (16/3/17)

Vape0206 said:


> Does any vendors have stock of this mod?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Eciggies, the quiet little shop that almost always has those different things you're looking for!

http://eciggies.co.za/200W-Joyetech-eVic-PRIMO-TC-Box-MOD-Black-and-Steel

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vape0206 (16/3/17)

Thanx @Stosta


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------

